# EP test e bloods



## Montego (Dec 17, 2018)

5 weeks into - Uncle Z's EP

200mg test e EOD

120mg Deca eod

50mg tren hex eod

3iu gh ed

50mg Proviron ed

Half mg adex 3x week

Total test - 3228
Free Test - 1479.2 (fucking wow)
Estrogen - 18


----------



## heavyhitter2 (Dec 19, 2018)

Always had good luck with EP line products from UncleZ and PSL


----------



## Rajput (Dec 19, 2018)

I think free test was also helped by proviron.
Still one of the best total test ratings for Any lab. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## BadGas (Dec 19, 2018)

curious if HGH could impact that number??


----------

